# Bulova Accutron Repair, Help Needed.



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have got one of these watches for the sum of "nothing" so it doesnt stand me at any money, i would like to get it repaired. The battery has leaked and when a new one was fitted it didnt work (i do know these have a special battery). What i am after is pointing to a REPUTABLE service centre, can anyone suggest a place were i will pay a sensible price for a sensible repair, i had 25 YRs mending TVs and Audio so i know there are alot of "dubious" places. I look forward to to some help.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

paulh123 said:


> I have got one of these watches for the sum of "nothing" so it doesnt stand me at any money, i would like to get it repaired. The battery has leaked and when a new one was fitted it didnt work (i do know these have a special battery). What i am after is pointing to a REPUTABLE service centre, can anyone suggest a place were i will pay a sensible price for a sensible repair, i had 25 YRs mending TVs and Audio so i know there are alot of "dubious" places. I look forward to to some help.
> 
> Thanks Paul.


Hi Paul,

Click the banner above 'Electric Watches'

Cheers martin


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You'll get a lot of votes on this forum for Silverhawk. If you go to the Electric Watches section of the board, you can click on his link (Electric Watches banner at the top of that section) and follow up from his own site. Or you can take a chance and PM him from here (he's faster at emails though).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> (he's faster at emails though).


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > (he's faster at emails though).


Looking busy there Paul, you'll be slowing down on your 'hobby' watches again. :notworthy:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks all, i have sent a message, and email to the gent.

Paul.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

You wont be sorry.....


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks chaps for your help it's now boxed up for postie in the morning. When it's done i will post some piccies, i have always wanted one of these.

Thanks Again, Paul.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Paul is THE man for electric watches, actually a couple of people have asked where i got mine done, which i told them.....

Is there any commission in this? :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Philz said:


> You wont be sorry.....


love your avatar ......lol


----------

